# 18 months and 2 years, this weekend. Thud and Kylie.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And, finally, the rest:









































































Done.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And, finally, the rest: (If these show up twice, my apologies)









































































Done.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...Well, the other set will show up eventually - at least once, possibly twice, but I have no patience, so. 

The rest:









































































Done.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Super cute.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

omg how cute


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thuds my hero !!! am glad you got Kylie to keep him in his place <3


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Very cute! Love the pictures!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Adorable! Thud reminds me so much of Muggsy, without the extreme DA. He was the best.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'm certainly proud of them. 

Thud is about the furthest thing in the world from DA. Which has up and down sides, really.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Thud & Kylie are definitely my favorites out all of yours dogs, especially Kylie. But, there both adorable, & I love how they play with each other.

Kylie's face is priceless, I love it.


CptJack said:


>


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Thud & Kylie are definitely my favorites out all of yours dogs, especially Kylie. But, there both adorable, & I love how they play with each other.
> 
> Kylie's face is priceless, I love it.


Those two are the weirdest pair, EVER, but they do really well together and balance each other in some pretty interesting ways. 

And, yeah, don't tell the other dogs but much as I love them those two are my favorites. Not that the others aren't someone's favorite here (they are) but I really love my mutts.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

So cute, Thud still looks sooo puppyish!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

love Kylie's face in the pics... I zoom in on pics of Ranger playing sometimes and the faces are hilarious


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure, at this point, Thud's always going to look like a doofy puppy. It suits his personality, anyway.

And yeah. Playing faces are RIDICULOUS.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy birthday Thud and Kylie 
looking cute as can be!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

They've grown into such lovely dogs. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

cookieface said:


> They've grown into such lovely dogs. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


Thank you for looking at them!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Love those two, especially playing together!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't tell my boys, but I'm secretly in love with Thud!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Rowdy said:


> Don't tell my boys, but I'm secretly in love with Thud!


I won't tell if you don't ;-)

He's an easy dog to love, though.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> Love those two, especially playing together!


Those two are BEST FRIENDS. They're an odd pair, but they adore each other. Kylie puts up with Thud being a ridiculous, clumsy, goofy, horse and Thud puts up with Kylie being a control freak. And humping him. :/


----------



## PeppermintTheMutt (May 17, 2014)

Omg they are so cute!! the little one is the best!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Kylie's still one of my forum favorites. Happy birthday to her and happy 18 months to Thud!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

PeppermintTheMutt said:


> Omg they are so cute!! the little one is the best!


That little one can do ANYTHING. She's really an incredible dog.



SydTheSpaniel said:


> Kylie's still one of my forum favorites. Happy birthday to her and happy 18 months to Thud!


Kylie's still one of my favorites, too >.> Thanks, guys. I love my mutts and for all the griping I'm pretty proud of them both.


----------

